

Why Twitter is in Trouble - zabramow
http://www.vox.com/2015/6/11/8761731/twitter-trouble-facebook-twtr

======
justaman
tl;dr [You know the story] Twitter is losing money and has difficulty making
new users feel heard.

In reality, Twitter has what IBM wishes they had. A relational connection of
group-thought for use in analytics. The #hashtag allows for similar
interpretations of one general idea allowing for a more diverse understanding
of concepts. AI-"Deeplearning" hasnt matured enough for Twitter to be fiscally
viable.... yet.

------
leeuwnhawk
The fact that the term 'hashtag' is now a part of people's everyday vocabulary
is a testament to the indication of how successful Twitter has been and still
is.

